# Sticky  A Cheap Tracker



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

*A CHEAP TRACKER*. (Author = TR5)

A tracker is a communications chip hidden away within the confines of the vehicle which can be used, in the event of theft, to accurately track the whereabouts and movement of the vehicle.

However, these security measures come at a price, and not only are usually quite expensive to initially purchase, but entail a continual fee for monitoring them.

If you can afford one of these type of trackers, then read no further.

An alternative form of tracker, which is better than no tracker at all, relies on there being a mobile phone signal, and a mobile phone hidden away in the vehicle.

Most people who use a mobile telephone will have upgraded at some time, and have an older, but useable phone, and if not, they can be purchased relatively cheaply on ebay, or similar.

All you need is a payg sim card in the phone, with a small amount of credit on it.
Then you register the mobile phone number with a phone tracker site such as www.followus.co.uk, with whom you also pay a small sum to credit your account.
These credits usually last around six months, and you may also need to occasionally use the mobile to keep the sim active. A text will do.

Wire in a cigarette lighter socket within the motorhome in an inconspicuous or secret place, and connect the mobile with the payg sim in with the charger, to keep continuously charged. Hide the phone also.

If ever you need to locate the vehicle, go online to the phone tracker site you are registered with, log in and track the number.

This is not as accurate as a dedicated tracker, at best it will tell you within 100 yds or so, and there is a risk that the phone has no signal at the time, but at around 10p per track, and free or very cheap sims available, it is affordable by all.

_Edit:_
Someone P'd me (no names mentioned) to ask "won't the thief hear the phone when it rings?". The tracking looks for the signal output from the phone, so no it does not ring, but in any case you put the phone on silent, so any other incoming call or text is *not* heard audibly.

Another good security tip for if your MH is ever stolen, and you need to prove ownership, especially if the number plates hav been swopped. Buy a pet microchip and glue it behind a panel, or inject into soft furnishing. Cost about £20 - keep a very accurate record of where it is hidden, and the chip reference numbers - police keep microchip locating/reading equipment.


----------

